# Daylight Savings Time



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

The news across the top of the forum says something called "Daylight Savings Time" starts this weekend.

I've heard of "Daylight Saving Time", but not this mysterious "Savings Time" you mention. 



Just nit picking... I think I caught some curmudgeons from Nick. *grin*


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

My bad. I must have been looking at your avatar while updating the forum header.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

:righton: I guess it is a big job taking care of 11,000+! :grin:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Especially when 10,999 of them tend to be virtual smartasses! 

I had no idea DST came so early...all those clocks to run around resetting! It'll take me six months!


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Nick said:


> I had no idea DST came so early...all those clocks to run around resetting! It'll take me six months!


Come move to Indiana (or Arizona or Hawaii.) Then you don't have to worry about adjusting your clocks. Of course you'll probably spend just as much time adjusting your DVR timers as they'll be off by an hour.


----------



## onegojoe (Jul 8, 2004)

Your picture is burning a hole in my monitor


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

cdru said:


> Come move to Indiana (or Arizona or Hawaii.) Then you don't have to worry about adjusting your clocks. Of course you'll probably spend just as much time adjusting your DVR timers as they'll be off by an hour.


This is probaby the main reason why I even mention Daylight Saving Time on the forums. The reminder gives a heads up to DVR owners whether your state observes Daylight Saving or not.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_I had no idea DST came so early..._

I have an advantage in never being able to forget DST each year. It always comes the week of my wedding anniversary (April) and my wife's birthday (October).

_Of course you'll probably spend just as much time adjusting your DVR timers as they'll be off by an hour._

And remember that on many receivers the old timers will work just fine after the change. But any new timers that you set for a show that airs after the change will probably be off an hour. I went to reedit my timer for Amazing Race (shrinking it back down from 2 hours to 1 hour) and it took me a second last night to figure out why Amazing Race for next week was listed at 8pm in the guide on my 501. If I'd gone ahead and selected a new timer based on the guide I'd miss my show.


----------



## saturk (Feb 28, 2005)

Is there something in the menu that you can change to adjust for the DST? I have the 522.


----------

